# Square to round headlight conversion - MK1. What do I need?



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

What do I need to do the conversion? 
I know I'll obviously need the grille,lights,1/4 panels. Do I need any rad supports? 
Sorry, I'm a complete n00b with MK1s! :laugh: 

Wanna convert this: 








to this:


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

you need a new rad support and bumper with turn signals.


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

and fenders..


----------



## dubforlife111 (Jun 19, 2010)

82vwpickup said:


> and fenders..


where would you be able to find theses parts? Specifically the fenders and the front end piece under the bumper?


----------



## lil_squeeker (Nov 17, 2003)

rabbitparts.com


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

lil_squeeker said:


> rabbitparts.com


awesome, thanks! :thumbup:


----------

